# Cheapest place to buy Iwagumi Style rocks



## calvinsid (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm wondering where the best place to buy rocks for my aquarium will be
I've seen Big Al's, but I was wondering if there were any cheaper places.

I'm planning on re-scaping my 10 gallon shrimp tank, Right now its just filled with a bunch of random clippings from my community tank.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Aqua inspiration has some nice ones
Big Al's does too, but they are a bit pricey,

If you are willing to get them shipped, you can buy them from ADG


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

how much are they selling in Ai?


----------

